
BBC Blogs – Adam Curtis – HYPERNORMALISATION - mpweiher
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/entries/02d9ed3c-d71b-4232-ae17-67da423b5df5
======
triplesec
This is the new film by Adam Curtis, the maker of The Century of the Self and
other great documentaries. Worth a watch. It was just shown on the BBC TV and
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p04b183c/adam-curtis-
hy...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p04b183c/adam-curtis-
hypernormalisation) here , and ought to be available to those with BBC
Worldwide subscriptions.

Note: I hope it's available in other ways, so that others can buy this this
public service institution is rewarded more so it can make more such things in
the future. (ie, if you torent it, please find a way to contribute back, like
buying old DVDs of Fawlty Towers, Jeeves and Wooster, Ab Fab, etc)

